# Berry Creek Tract/ Rum Creek WMA



## Milner540 (Oct 3, 2012)

Just got back from an afternoon at the Berry Creek Archery tract.  All I can Say is THANK YOU to the DNR guys for such a nice area.   

I did not get any meat in the freezer, But saw a few Big Does along with an 8 pointer.  Does had fawns in spots so they got a Mothers day pass.  The buck stepped out of heavy cover at the edge of a hardwood bottom straight on to me.  Lifted his nose, then turned 180 and walked back into the thick stuff.  As a Rookie Archer, I did not get what I felt was a good angle.  At least I was out of ATL for the afternoon. Maybe next time the deer will not be as lucky.

But again, Hats off to the DNR folks for keeping things up so well with the tight budgets all of us  are dealing with.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 4, 2012)

Important thing is it was an enjoyable time away! Thanks for the report. Maybe you will get another chance at the Buck!


----------

